# [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung



## xTc (23. August 2008)

*[Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

[Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung​
Da meine Geliebte „CoolerMaster Aerogate 3“ Lüftersteuerung den Geist aufgegeben hat musste eine neue Steuerung her. Zufällig bin ich über die neue 5,25“ Lüftersteuerung von Lian Li gestolpert. Kurzer Hand habe ich mich entschlossen mir die neue „TR-5“ zu kaufen und ausgiebig zu testen. Was die Lüftersteuerung kann und ob Sie überhaupt etwas taugt soll dieser Test zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Features:_


> Großes blaues beleuchtetes Displa
> Auslesen der Temperatur und der Lüfterdrehzahl
> Maximal 4 regelbare Lüfter / 4 Thermometer
> 2 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten: Automatisch/Manuell
> ...



_Links:_
Lian Li TR-5 Produkseite
Lian Li TR-5 @ Alternate.de
Lian Li TR-5 @ PCGH-Preisvergleich​
_Kommen wir als erstes zum Lieferumfang: _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang befindet sich die Steuerung selbst, eine Batterie, 4 Schrauben zum montieren, eine Montageanleitung, ein Kabel-Guide und jede Menge Kabel: 4 Kabel zum Anschließen von Lüftern, 4 Temperaturfühler, ein Kabel für die Festplatte und der normale Stromanschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ist die Länge der Kabel sehr gut. So sind keine weiteren Verlängerungen mehr nötig. Die Kabel für die Lüfter sind 57cm lang, die des Temperaturfühlers sind 65cm lang. Das Kabel für die Festplatte ist auch 65cm lang. Mit diesen längen sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Auch eine ordentliche Kabelführung sollte damit gewährleistet sein.

Die Steuerung selbst macht einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck. Alles ist sehr sauber verarbeitet, es gibt keine scharfen Kanten an denen man sich schneiden kann. Das Display fällt sehr groß aus und die Knöpfe sind auf  der Blende mit beschriftet. 
Die Steuerung gibt es in Schwarz und in Silber, je nachdem was man für ein Gehäuse hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch auf der Rückseite schaut es nicht anders. Alles wurde sauber verlötet und es gibt keine Mängel. Die Anschlüsse wurden an den Rand verlegt. So baumelt nicht alles im Case rum. Auch gut zu erkennen, das eine Batterie benötigt wird, diese ist aber wie schon erwähnt im Lieferumfang enthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allem in allem macht die neue Lian Li Steuerung einen guten Eindruck. Es fällt nichts negativ auf. Das Produkt wirkt Äußerlich sehr ausgereift und durchdacht. Auch das große Display spricht für die Steuerung. Doch hilft die beste Optik nicht über schlechtes Produkt hinweg. Darum kläre ich im zweiten Teil wie sich die Steuerung in der Praxis schlägt.​


----------



## xTc (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

_Einbau/Montage:_

Der Einbau ist relativ simpel. Ihr müsst Euer Gehäuse soweit „frei“ machen, das Ihr an beiden Seiten an die Schrauben kommt. 
In meinem Fall schaute das ganze dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls schon eine Steuerung vorhanden ist und diese ersetzt werden soll, dann müsst Ihr diese erst ausbauen. Ansonsten geht es mit dem nächsten Schritt weiter.

Als nächstes kommt die Batterie in die Steuerung. Einfach rein drücken, das wars.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes könnt Ihr die Blende einbauen. Einfach von vorne reinschieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach richtet Ihr die Blende noch bündig zur Front aus und schraubt sie an den Seiten fest.
Danach geht es an die Verkabelung. Diese werde ich nicht erklären da jeder das ohne Probleme hinbekommen sollte. Einen Stecker verbinden ist ja nicht so schwer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabel sind auch gut kodiert/beschriftet so das die Verkabelung relativ einfach von statten geht. Auch für Anfänger sehr hilfreich.

Wenn Ihr alles verkabelt habt, könnt Ihr euer Gehäuse wieder zusammen bauen. Vergesst nicht die Steuerung an den Stromkreislauf Eures Netzteils anzuschließen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tritt ein Fehler auf, ober übersteigt eine Temperatur das Maximum leuchtet die Steuerung rot und fängt an zu Piepen. 

_Die Steuerung in der Praxis:_

Auch in der Praxis macht die Steuerung eine gute Figur. Einmal eingestellt verrichtet Sie Ihre Arbeit gut. Klasse auch, man kann das Datum und eine Uhrzeit einstellen, eher eine Spielerei aber trotzdem ganz nett. Die Lüfter lassen sich in 6 Stufen regeln. Von „Automatisch“ bis zu „Leise“. Leider ist es nicht möglich die RPM-Zahl selbst festzulegen. Man ist auf die vorgegeben Profile angewiesen. Diese sind aber sehr gut konfiguriert. Ein Xigmatek 120mm mit 1250rpm läuft auf Auto mit „1640rpm“ auf Stufe Leise mit „830rpm“, Stufe 1 mit „1000rpm“, Stufe 2 mit „1100rpm“, Stufe 3 mit „1200rpm“ und Stufe 4 mit „1600rpm“. Der Wert „Auto“ passt sich der gemessenen Temperaturen an. 

Auch praktisch ist, anstatt die LED’s des Gehäuses lässt man die Steuerung die Aktivität der Festplatte anzeigen. Bei zugriff blinkt dann das Logo dafür in der Steuerung. Auch die Temperaturen werden gut ausgelesen, aber ich habe mich dazu entschlossen auf die Temperaturfühler zu verzichten da ich diese nicht brauche.

Wenn man den Computer einschaltet, dreht die Steuerung einmal alle Lüfter hoch und lässt Sie dann einpendeln. Das einzige was mich stört ist das „piepen“. Schaltet man den Computer ein, piept die Steuerung, geht man durch die Menüs, piept das Teil auch für jeden Testendruck, etwas nervig aber naja. Leider habe ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden das „piepen“ abzuschalten.​


----------



## xTc (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

_Fazit_

Eine solide Steuerung die Ihre Arbeit klasse erfüllt. Das Design ist super und die Verarbeitung sehr hochwertig. Das Display ist übersichtlich und gut lesbar. Auch der Lieferumfang stimmt. Für ab 27,90 Euro wechselt diese Steuerung den Besitzer und beglückt diesen mit Ihren tollen Funktionen. Aktuell ist die Steuerung nur bei Alternate und bei CSSC Computer Service verfügbar. Einzig schade ist es, das man die rpm-Zahl nicht selber festlegen kann sondern nur Profile wählen kann. Weiterhin stört der „Piep-Ton“ sehr, als Warnton ist es okay, aber beim Systemstart empfindet man es als sehr nervig. Der Einbau gestaltet sich auch sehr einfach.

Wer eine gute Steuerung sucht wird hier fündig und kann zugreifen. Lian Li-Freunde sind eh zum kauf gezwungen. 

Daher: 4 von 5 Sternen.​
-------------------------
Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit. Ich hoffe der Test hat euch gefallen. Kritik/Lob/Feedback ist natürlich gern gesehen.

Bis zum nächsten Test. 
Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Ah, Fehler ist bereits verbessert  Was hältst du davon, mit und zu arbeiten? Macht optisch mehr her 

cYa​


----------



## Medina (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Schaut gut aus bis jetzt. Macht mich echt neugiereig auf das Teil da ich mir auch schonmal überlegt hab ob sich sowas lohnt.
Bin mal gespannt wie das Teil sich technisch so schlägt


----------



## xTc (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Ah, Fehler ist bereits verbessert  Was hältst du davon, mit und zu arbeiten? Macht optisch mehr her
> 
> cYa​




Fehler, wo?  Und hab es mal mittig formatiert. So schaut es gleich viel besser aus. 


Gruß​


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Da ist doch bestimmt irgendein kleiner Lautsprecher drin, der das "Piepen" erzeugt.
Mal abklemmen. 


Ansonsten ein guter Test. Die Lüftersteuerung macht optisch viel her, da mich bei anderen Steuerungen immer die Drehregler gestört haben.
Bei dieser wird ja alles über Tasten gesteuert.

Sag mal.
Kannst du später im Dunkeln mal ein Bild machen, Mich würde interessieren, wie hell dieses Display ist und ob es deshalb störend ist, wenn man mal wieder Doom 3 im Dunklen zocken will.


----------



## kingminos (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Sehr schöner Test. Vllt wird es ja die erste Lüftersteuerung in meinem PC.

Kann jemand sagen ob man da die Farbe ändern kann fände grün interessant

Achja xtc du hast da deinen Namen auf den Bilder vergessen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



kingminos schrieb:


> Achja xtc du hast da deinen Namen auf den Bilder vergessen


 
Wahrscheinlich musste er sich beeilen, weil das nächste Asus Board bereits angeliefert wurde.


----------



## xTc (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sag mal.
> Kannst du später im Dunkeln mal ein Bild machen, Mich würde interessieren, wie hell dieses Display ist und ob es deshalb störend ist, wenn man mal wieder Doom 3 im Dunklen zocken will.



Mache ich, bzw ich berichte darüber. 



kingminos schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test. Vllt wird es ja die erste Lüftersteuerung in meinem PC.
> 
> Kann jemand sagen ob man da die Farbe ändern kann fände grün interessant
> 
> Achja xtc du hast da deinen Namen auf den Bilder vergessen



Vielen Dank.  Die Farbe kannst du nur auf rot ändern, indem du einen Fehler produzierst. Sonst leuchtet das ding blau/weiß.

Meinen Namen vergessen? Ne habe ich diesmal nicht gemacht.... Ich muss mir mal nen neues Foto-Design einfallen lassen....


Greetz


----------



## DanielX (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Mal wieder ein klasse Bericht. 

Wie hoch ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den Temperatursensoren der Steuerung und denen der Hardware?


----------



## xTc (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



DanielX schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein klasse Bericht.
> 
> Wie hoch ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den Temperatursensoren der Steuerung und denen der Hardware?



Kannst du schlecht vergleichen. Ich packe keinen Sensor zwischen CPU und Kühler, geschweigeden zwischen GPU und Kühler, weder knacke ich dafür ne Festplatte. 

Ist halt eher so nen "Gimmik". Die Fühler kannste z.B. zwischen Kühlrippen ner Heatpipe packen.  Aber da weichen die Werte um viel ab.


Gruß


----------



## DanielX (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Genau die Antwort habe ich auch erwartet, würde ich auch nie machen. 

Aber für den RAM wäre es doch sicher mal interessant oder?


----------



## kays (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Sehr schöner Bericht den du das geschrieben hast.  Wie lassen sich denn die Knöpfe drücken ? haben sie einen guten Druckpunkt oder sind die mehr schlabberig ?


----------



## xTc (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



kays schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht den du das geschrieben hast.



Danke. 



kays schrieb:


> Wie lassen sich denn die Knöpfe drücken ? haben sie einen guten Druckpunkt oder sind die mehr schlabberig ?



Die Knöpfe sind fest und lassen sich gut drücken. Der Druckpunkt liegt am äußeren Rand, aber trotzdem einfach zu drücken. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Wie ist denn nu dein Eindruck bei Dunkelheit. Nervt die blaue Beleuchtung?


----------



## xTc (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie ist denn nu dein Eindruck bei Dunkelheit. Nervt die blaue Beleuchtung?



Ich habe jetzt mal das Zimmer vollständig verdunkelt und das bisschen was die Steuerung leuchtet kann man vernachlässigen. Da leuchten die Xigi's viel viel heller. Und das blau ist auch nicht so ein blau wie man es von den Kathoden kennt sondern ein ganz leichtes. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal das Zimmer vollständig verdunkelt und das bisschen was die Steuerung leuchtet kann man vernachlässigen. Da leuchten die Xigi's viel viel heller. Und das blau ist auch nicht so ein blau wie man es von den Kathoden kennt sondern ein ganz leichtes.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Das beruhigt sehr. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir das Teil mal näher anschauen.
Leider bekommt man es bei Alternate nur in Silber.
Aber das ist ja ein neues Produkt, das wird schon noch überall ankommen.


----------



## Shibi (26. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Die Steuerung gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich sie mir zulegen soll. Sieht sehr edel aus, würde gut zu meinem Case passen.
Hab im moment eine Aerocool Coolwatch aber die belegt 2 Slots und ich brauche den zweiten demnächst. Außerdem ist sie silber. Das hatte zwar gut zu meinem alten Case gepasst aber beim Coolermaster Cosmos ist die Front mit den Laufwerksschächten Schwarz da passt die silberne Lüftersteuerung nicht rein. Und wegen der Türe kommt auch keine Lüftersteuerung mit Drehknöpfen in Frage, da diese zu hoch sind, deshalb ist meine Auswahl sehr eingeschränkt.


Guter Test, gute Bilder, weiter so! 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Shibi (29. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



> Aktuell ist die Steuerung nur bei Alternate und bei CSSC Computer Service verfügbar


Kannst nen kleinen Edit machen, hab sie eben auch auf Caseking gesehen. Dummerweise hab ich da erst vor 3 Tagen was bestellt, jetzt will ich net schonwieder die Versandkosten zahlen.


----------



## CentaX (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Sag mal, verstehe ich es richtig/hab ichs richtig gelesen, dass der 1250upm lüfter mit bis zu 1600 upm läuft, wenn er an die steuerung angeschlossen ist? o_O
e: Klasse test, auch die Bilder sind schick


----------



## CrashStyle (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



CentaX schrieb:


> Sag mal, verstehe ich es richtig/hab ichs richtig gelesen, dass der 1250upm lüfter mit bis zu 1600 upm läuft, wenn er an die steuerung angeschlossen ist? o_O
> e: Klasse test, auch die Bilder sind schick



Klasse Test kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## xTc (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



CentaX schrieb:


> Sag mal, verstehe ich es richtig/hab ichs richtig gelesen, dass der 1250upm lüfter mit bis zu 1600 upm läuft, wenn er an die steuerung angeschlossen ist? o_O
> e: Klasse test, auch die Bilder sind schick



Mange tak.  

Und ja, du hast richtig gelesen. Der Lüfter wird mit 1600rpm angesteuert. War am Anfang auch etwas verdutzt.


Gruß


----------



## CentaX (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Uiuiui... wird der sehr viel wärmer als normal?
Auf Dauer wird der Lüfter das doch aber nicht mitmachen?! oO


----------



## xTc (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



CentaX schrieb:


> Uiuiui... wird der sehr viel wärmer als normal?
> Auf Dauer wird der Lüfter das doch aber nicht mitmachen?! oO



Etwas. Ausgiebig habe ich das aber nicht getestet, da mir der Lüfter bei der Drehzahl viel zu laut ist. 

Gruß


----------



## CentaX (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

*rofl* auf wie viel UPM könnte man da wohl die Delta- Lüfter bringen


----------



## Shibi (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



CentaX schrieb:


> *rofl* auf wie viel UPM könnte man da wohl die Delta- Lüfter bringen



Der wird dir mitsamt Case davonfliegen


----------



## doppelschwoer (1. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Interessante Lüftersteuerung. Aber der Regelbereich scheint mir etwas kenapp zu sein. Wenn ein 1250RPM mit minimal 800RPM drehen muß scheint mir das etwas zu viel zu sein. Es gibt ne menge Lüfter die mit 400RPM noch sauber laufen. 
Da gefällt mir die Scythe Kaze Master etwas besser.
Kanst du mal mit einem Multimeter die Lüfterspannungen messen mit wieviel Volt die Lüfter in den einzelnen Stufen angesteuert werden. Das wär noch super interessant. 

Guter Report, gefällt mir.


----------



## Regen23 (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Schöner Fan-controller und vorallem ein erstklassiger Testbericht 

Ich hätte da übrigen ne Idee bezüglich des "beeps". Wenn ich das auf deinen Bilder richtig erkannt habe ist doch neben dem beeper ein jumper oder?! Ist leider wegen der niedrigen Auflösung auf dem Bild schlecht zu erkennen, aber wenn ich richtig liege steht da "Beep ON". Zieh doch mal den jumper ab und teste ob der _sound_  dann verschwindet. Könnte natürlich sein das dabei auch der Alarmton flöten geht, aber da du ja die Temp.sensoren scheinbar eh nicht nutzt wärs ja soweit egal ausserdem bleibt ja noch der Farbwechsel im Display als Warnung.
Für die, die sich jetzt fragen was ich meine, hab ich den vermeintlichen jumper auf dem Bild mal mit nem Pfeil markiert.

Greetz
Regen23


----------



## Shibi (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Muss sich xTc mal mit ner Lupe hinsetzen 
Meine dürfte auch bald kommen, Samstag oder Montag. Dann werde ich mir das mal angucken ob man das Piepen wegbekommt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Lee (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Erst einmal: Klasse Test 

Jetzt was zur Steuerung. Ich hatte gehofft einen Ersatz für meinen geliebten Kaze Master in dieser Steuerung finden zu können (Lüfter bis 3,7 V runterregeln oder ganz ausschalten; gutes VF Display und Anzeige der Drehzahl). 

Aber wenn man die Lüfter nur bis 800 rpm runterregeln kann, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## xTc (5. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

So, da steht in der Tat "Beep ON". Dumm nur, das ich dann wieder mein ganzes Case demontieren muss. Da habe ich gerade keine Lust zu.

Bezüglich der Kaze Master, ich denke die ist um weiten besser. Ich werde mir die auch nochmal für einen Test zulegen. 



Gruß


----------



## Lee (5. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Ich habe ihn jetzt auch behalten. Sieht zwar in meinem Antec ein wenig blöd aus, aber die Funktionalität will ich nicht mehr missen...


----------



## Regen23 (5. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Bei mir passt die Kaze Master leider nicht ins Case   Will sagen, die Tür geht nicht mehr zu wegen der Drehregler. Die sind leider zu lang.. NARF! Also bleibt erstmal mein Aerogate3 verbaut bis ich was mit nem angenehmeren Display finde, das mir optisch und Preislich zusagt. Das kleine Display, dass leider nur einen Wert zur zeit anzeigen kann, ist soweit nämlich mein einziges Problem am Aerogate3.


----------



## Shibi (9. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Gestern kam endlich meine Lüftersteuerung an. Hab sie eben verbaut.
Also die Pieptöne kann man definitiv mit dem Jumper ausschalten. Habe ihn abgezogen jetzt piept es nichtmehr.
Ansonsten läuft alles ganz gut, lediglich verstehe ich nicht warum es 2 meiner Lüfter (hab sie mit einem Y Kabel zusammen angeschlossen) auf voller Drehzahl laufen lässt. Alle anderen werden auf 400rpm runtergeregelt. Hab abgesehen von dem kleinen Problem mit den beiden Lüftern nichts zu meckern und das Problem werde ich hoffentlich auchnoch in den Griff bekommen. Irgendwie sollte sich die Steuerung überlisten lassen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Regen23 (9. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



Shibi schrieb:


> ...lediglich verstehe ich nicht warum es 2 meiner Lüfter (hab sie mit einem Y Kabel zusammen angeschlossen) auf voller Drehzahl laufen lässt.


Hast du drann gedacht das du nur das tachosignal von einem der beiden Lüfter an die Steuerung weiterleiten darfst? Bei diesen Y-kabeln ist es ja oft so das alle drei Adern "verdoppelt" werden. Es kommt aber schnell zu Problemen wenn du zwei Tachosignale auf einen Kanal legst, da die Lüfter ja nie zu 100% gleich laufen, bzw die Steuerung "verwirrt" ist weil sie zwei Signale bekommt aber nur eins erwartet. Versuch mal nur das Tachosignal von einem der beiden Lüfter per Y-Kabel an die Steuerung zu schicken, dann sollte das eigentlich funzen.

mfg 
Regen23


----------



## Shibi (9. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Daran habe ich schon gedacht, aber es wird definitiv nur ein Signal zurückgeschickt. Hab auch mal die Anschlüsse vertauscht, falls das Tachosignal des einen Lüfters defekt ist, hat aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## Shibi (10. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Argh. Es stimmt wirklich, 90% der Probleme am Computer sitzen vor dem Bildschirm. Ich hätte nur mal die Anleitung lesen sollen, dann hätte ich gemerkt, dass ich die Geschwindigkeit für jeden Lüfter einzeln einstellen kann. Dachte ich könnte das nur pauschal für alle einstellen.
Jetzt läuft alles super. Aber was mich ein bisschen irritiert: Wenn ich die Lüfter auf Langsam stelle drehen sie mit 400rpm. Stell ich sie auf normal drehen sie mit 1000rpm, was ja standart ist. Stelle ich die Steuerung auf High drehen sie sich auf einmal mit 1150, was 150 schneller ist als Offiziell angegeben. Und einen 120mm Enermaxlüfter bringt die Steuerung auf fast 3000rpm statt 2500. Dann ist das Ding verdammt laut und verursacht nen regelrechten Orkan. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## michipolska93 (20. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Echt guter Test den du da Gemacht hast respekt


----------



## LOCUS (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Schöner Test der gerade zur richtigen Zeit kommt. Denn ich interessiere mich gerade für diese Lüfterregelung. Leider vermisse ich ein paar Angaben. Das kann aber auch daran liegen das ich mich nie mit einer "aktiven" Lüftersteuerung beschäftigt habe.

Nun meine Fragen: 
Ändert die Lüftersteuerung  automatisch in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur die Geschwindigkeitsstufen oder muß ich das manuell ?
Verändert sich die Lüfterdrehzahl nur für alle Lüfter auf einmal oder separat für jeden einzelnen Lüfter in Abhängigkeit von der Sensortemperatur (Grafikkarte, Festplatte usw.) die man eventuell jedem Lüfteranschluß zuordnen kann.
Ist es  theoretisch und praktisch möglich auch 2 Lüfter an einen Ausgang der Lüftersteuerung zu hängen. Hierbei ist es für mich nicht relevant ob ich dann die Lüfterdrehzahl ablesen kann.

Das wäre es fürs erste

Gruß LOCUS


----------



## Shibi (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



> Ändert die Lüftersteuerung automatisch in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur die Geschwindigkeitsstufen oder muß ich das manuell ?


Die Steuerung ändert die Geschwindigkeit automatisch, außer du stellst sie auf Manuell, dann kannst du zwischen verschiedenen Geschwindigkeitsstufen wählen.



> Verändert sich die Lüfterdrehzahl nur für alle Lüfter auf einmal oder separat für jeden einzelnen Lüfter in Abhängigkeit von der Sensortemperatur (Grafikkarte, Festplatte usw.) die man eventuell jedem Lüfteranschluß zuordnen kann.


Sie steuert jeden Lüfter einzeln an. Du kannst theoretisch auch einstellen, dass sie den CPU und den Grafikkartenlüfter Temperaturgesteuert regelt und die beiden Gehäuselüfter immer auf der gleichen (von dir gewählten) Geschwindigkeit laufen lässt.



> Ist es theoretisch und praktisch möglich auch 2 Lüfter an einen Ausgang der Lüftersteuerung zu hängen. Hierbei ist es für mich nicht relevant ob ich dann die Lüfterdrehzahl ablesen kann.


Ja kannst du mithilfe eines Y-Kabels. Dann wird allerdings nur die Drehzahl eines Lüfters angezeigt. Außerdem empfiehlt es sich 2 baugleiche Lüfter anzuschließen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Edit: Ich war schneller 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## xTc (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



LOCUS schrieb:


> Ändert die Lüftersteuerung  automatisch in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur die Geschwindigkeitsstufen oder muß ich das manuell ?



Macht sie automatisch.



LOCUS schrieb:


> Verändert sich die Lüfterdrehzahl nur für alle Lüfter auf einmal oder separat für jeden einzelnen Lüfter in Abhängigkeit von der Sensortemperatur (Grafikkarte, Festplatte usw.) die man eventuell jedem Lüfteranschluß zuordnen kann.



Die Drehzahl ändert sich für jeden Kanal seperat. 



LOCUS schrieb:


> Ist es theoretisch und praktisch möglich auch 2 Lüfter an einen Ausgang der Lüftersteuerung zu hängen. Hierbei ist es für mich nicht relevant ob ich dann die Lüfterdrehzahl ablesen kann.



Ja, auch möglich. Allerdings kannst du dann nur von einem die rpm Zahl auslesen, den entsprechenden Adapter vorrausgesetzt.


Gruß


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

warum hast du sie eigentlich verkauft?..übrigens meine Freundin meinte es ist angekommen..da bin ich nacher gespannt...ist ja wie Weihnachten mein Ram und mein Heatset kommt auch noch...


----------



## Shibi (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Alle bekommen was nur ich nicht. 
Warte immernoch auf das Caseking und das Aquatuning Päckchen.  Samstag bestellt, gleich bezahlt und nix kommt. *aufreg*


----------



## xTc (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> warum hast du sie eigentlich verkauft?..übrigens meine Freundin meinte es ist angekommen..da bin ich nacher gespannt...ist ja wie Weihnachten mein Ram und mein Heatset kommt auch noch...



Naja, ich brauchte einfach mal wieder was neues.  Aber super, das mein Paket schon angekommen ist.



Shibi schrieb:


> Alle bekommen was nur ich nicht.



Joa, kann ich auch nix zu. Nächste ma kaufste bei mir auch was. 


Gruß


----------



## Shibi (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*



> Joa, kann ich auch nix zu. Nächste ma kaufste bei mir auch was.



Was haste denn so alles anzubieten?


----------



## LOCUS (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Ich wollte mich noch mal ganz herzlich für die nette und zügige Antwort von xTc und Shibi bedanken. 

Bis dann

LOCUS


----------



## Der Dudelsack (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

schöner test!!!


----------



## Boombastic (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Hi,
kann mir einer von den Besitzern sagen, ob die Steuerung "pulst", also ob beim runterregeln eine konstante Niederspannung oder 12V im PWM-Format gegeben werden, wie bei der Lian Li TR-3? 
Oder hat Lian Li das bei der TR-5 korrigiert?


----------



## Boombastic (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Möchte ungern drängeln, müßte mich aber bis morgen Mittag entscheiden. 
Noch eine zusätzliche Frage: was ist die minimal einstellbare Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit, bzw. welche Voltzahl liegt bei manueller Einstellung in der kleinsten Einstellung an?

Wer hat die Lüftersteuerung am Laufen?


----------



## Boombastic (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Scheint so, das Lian LI aus dem "Fehler" bei der TR-3 gelernt hat. Habe den Umbau des Gehäuses abgeschlossen und die Lian Li TR-5 genommen. Die Lüfter laufen ohne außergewöhnliche Nebengeräusche. Entgegen den meisten Abbildungen fällt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des LCD nicht so grell aus, sondern sehr dezent.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommi1 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Lian Li TR-5 Lüftersteuerung*

Ich hol das alte Thema nochmal raus, damit man kein neues erstellen muss.

Hab mal ein paar Fragen zu der Steuerung (da ich mir die jetzt bestellt habe).

1. wie ist das bei dem Teil, wenn man an, z.b. Fan 4 keinen Lüfter und Temp Sensor angeschlossen hat? Wird der bei automatischen Durchscrollen mit angezeigt (wäre schön, wenn nicht)?
2. Wird per hochdrehen des Lüfters festgestellt, welche Umdrehung der Lüfter bringen kann? Hab bei meinem Aerocool Touch 2100 nämlich das Problem, daß ich die Kompakt WaKü Lüfter nich richtig überwachen kann (da hängt nur das Tachosignal von einem Lüfter dran.) und er erkennt natürlich nicht, mit wieviel u/min der Lüfter dreht bzw. zeigt nen falschen Wert an, wegen dem 50 - 100% Lüfterdrehzahlbereicht Mist von Aerocool.
3. Was ist, wenn die Knopfbatterie leer ist? Sind dann die ganzen Einstellungen weg oder nur die Uhrzeit und Datums Einstellungen?
4. Ich hab ja 2 200er Gehäuselüfter verbaut, die aktuell mit 400 U/min drehen. Geht das auch mit dem Lian Li?


----------

